# Shrimp breeding in high tech tank possible?



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yesterday morning, I saw 6-7 baby RCS shrimplets bouncing around, but when I went home in evening, I could not find any of them. I wonder if they were all dead during the day when the CO2 injection was on. I have a planted tank with 8 hrs high light and CO2 at 1 bubble/second (30ppm). The CO2 is off after the light is off.

Adult shrimps are doing well with current setup. However, the shrimplets may not survive in the pH swing. Is breeding shrimps in high tech tank possible?

Current live stock:
6 Crystal Red Shrimp
2 Crystal Black Shrimp
8 Red Cherry Shrimp
2 Oto
1 SAE


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I was having population explosions with PFR and CRS in my 10g high tech planted tank. I had KH of about 4 or 5 I believe.

The died due to the temperature swings from the heat wave and the extremes of my high BTU air conditioner. They handled the fertilizers and PH levels fine.


----------



## niceguy1234 (Nov 11, 2012)

I find the KH and GH in Greater Vancouver area are very low. How do you raise your KH and GH? I does 5ml aquavitro carbonate KH after WC each week. I am not sure is that okay or not. Plus I need to regularly add nutrient like Brighty K, Brighty Step 2, Nitrogen, Phosphorus for the plants. These might not be good for shrimps, but I prefer a nice looking planted tank than a ugly shrimp tank.


----------

